# Real or Memorex Cohiba Band



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Curious what the experts say about this Cuhiba band. Does it appear legit?


----------



## jeffmcrobert (Sep 3, 2015)

My gut says fake, but it may be the angle and lighting throwing me off. The checkering looks slightly angled. How was the actual cigar? Any other pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

The band doesnt lie perfectly flat on the right side. I smoked the gar last evening and was very smooth. As this was my first, I have nothing to gauge it against. It was a single that was given to me. I may be able to get another and take a photo of the cigar as well.


----------



## Van_Wilderness (Sep 25, 2015)

No expert but I vote Fake, The gold box around "cohiba" cut the dots off horribly of the left said then gradually slant lower moving to the right. And secondly, the "apostrophe" after the word Habana is terribly misplaced.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Van_Wilderness said:


> No expert but I vote Fake, The gold box around "cohiba" cut the dots off horribly of the left said then gradually slant lower moving to the right. And secondly, the "apostrophe" after the word Habana is terribly misplaced.


I didn't notice the imperfections until you pointed them out. Found a photo online and I can see the differences. At least the cigar was free.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Fakity fake.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I will jump on the fake band wagon as well


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, looks fake.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

elco69 said:


> I will jump on the fake band wagon as well


 @elco69 I see what you did there...."band wagon"....


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Now I know what a fake looks like. Will be telling the person I received it from. (at least suggesting it)


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

@NormH3 Unfortunately with CC's, unless you trust the source you kinda have to assume fake and until proven legit.


----------



## Dylanj04 (Aug 1, 2015)

Definitely fake. White squares are cut in half at the bottom.


----------



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

dylan nailed it. yep, the label's squares should be centered and not cut off. i can't find the link, but there is a good CA article on bands, and cohibas label is discussed in depth. google....


----------



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

i just smoked a cohiba robusto and here's the label. note the squares and the hologram as well as other items.


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Authentic bands for Cohiba Robustos.


----------



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

mike has a better and much more delicious looking picture!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I always get the small hairs on the back of my neck when I see "faux-hibas" and wonder what's inside of them? Have seen and heard horror stories as to what is packed in them...floor sweepings, stems, stuff you don't want to know. Always know your source and that what they sell ( give ) is for real.


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

Duped


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Rick Hendeson said:


> Duped


Hardly. I received one for free. Someone else was duped.


----------

